# Best and worse smelling pellets



## coloradan (Jan 31, 2010)

Having burned alot of different brands of pellets lately, I have come home to all kinds of different aromas.  So, I was wondering what everybodys favorite and least favorite smelling pellet was?  I'd have to go with the Lignetics Green Label (conifer blend) as my personal favorite so far. They smell kind of "sweet" (if that makes any sense). And my least favorite would have to go to Somersets, which kind of smell like Elmer's glue (I have noticed that the Pres-to-Logs smell similar as well).


----------



## LIpelletpig (Jan 31, 2010)

Best- Rocky Mountain
Worst - ACP


----------



## Xena (Jan 31, 2010)

Best:     Okanagans


Worst:  Appling County


----------



## HEMI (Jan 31, 2010)

best:           okie's

worst:          hammers (smell like used motor oil)


----------



## mgambuzza (Jan 31, 2010)

Worst - Stove Chow - between the smell and dust my wife would hack, sneeze, bark and bite until the last bag was gone.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jan 31, 2010)

Best:   NEWP Green Supreme

Worst:   Ambiance (smell like melted crayons to me)


----------



## defield (Jan 31, 2010)

Best by far:  Okanagans

Worst: Have not encountered any pellets that smell bad.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 31, 2010)

Best = Okanagan's, Spruce Pointes for softwoods. Cubex and AWF for hardwoods.

Worst = Inferno, ACP both had a chemical smell.  NEWP Schuyler Plant smelled like Used gear oil.


----------



## 23westwood (Jan 31, 2010)

Best:    Barefoot (nice hardwood smell like an open fireplace)


Worst:  Okanagans (strange smell that I have never smelled in wood before)


----------



## Fish On (Jan 31, 2010)

23westwood said:
			
		

> Best:    Barefoot (nice hardwood smell like an open fireplace)
> 
> 
> Worst:  Okanagans (strange smell that I have never smelled in wood before)



Best Dragon Mt

And I'm sorry BTU, but the batch I got of okies had an awful smell to them.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 31, 2010)

BTU said:
			
		

> Fish On said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTU,

You've got to make certain that someone doesn't slip some Skunk Spruce in with the other stuff.

It is very easy to miss if it is really cold or cool if the ole nose is stuffed up.


----------



## Idahokid (Oct 9, 2010)

Atlas northwest pride smell just like fresh cut red fir.Atlas ultra premium smell nice also.Have not had a bad smelling pellet yet.


----------



## wil lanfear (Oct 9, 2010)

Best: Vt Wood Pellets, Love that pine smell

Worst: haven't encountered any pellets that smell bad.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 9, 2010)

Corinth pellets that I had last year smelled like garbage.
MWP this year smell pretty good


----------



## Jack Morrissey (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry BTU, I have to agree with fish on, although the okies burned hot and very little ash.  But the rest of the family, and I thuoght the okies were weird smell.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Oct 9, 2010)

I want 'em to stink.  Stink is good, especially if they stink like vinegar.  That vinegar smell is the smell of quality oak hardwood.  Somersets smell like vinegar and they well should.  Somerset Pellet is next door to a Weyhauser Hardwood Flooring plant in Somerset, Kentucky.


----------



## Fish On (Oct 9, 2010)

This is an old post but I believe the okies were from a bad batch at one time, I just ordered 2 tons so they should be better then before.... I hope sniff sniff


----------



## gbreda (Oct 9, 2010)

Fish On said:
			
		

> This is an old post but I believe the okies were from a bad batch at one time, I just ordered 2 tons so they should be better then before.... I hope sniff sniff



X2 on the bad batch of Okies last year.  Burned great, smelled awfull

Best: Spruce Pointe


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 10, 2010)

Best: Okanagan, Spruce Pointe, Dragon Mt.
Worst: APC, Inferno


----------



## Bxpellet (Oct 10, 2010)

Worst - Freedom Fuel smells like waxed pencil shavings

Best - Newp nice wood smell.

Okies- I have to admit it is an Funky smell, but they do burn great Sorry BTU, I call em like I smell em ;-)


----------



## arcticcat1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Best-new Maine Woods & Okies.Haven't tried anything bad smelling yet.With oil prices on the rise again-THEY ALL SMELL LIKE MONEY$$$!


----------



## Nicholas440 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've only burned  Sommerset,  and Whitelightning pellets,  but to be honest,  to me they all smell like wood.  Mine were made from  hardwood flooring sawdust,  so my guess is they smell like hardwood floors.  Are pellets supposed to have a  "smell " to them?  I see all these descriptions about odors Im wondering whats in your pellets besides wood  ?


----------



## SXIPro (Oct 14, 2010)

Best: The first batch of Okies I bought smelled like Xmas trees.
Worst: The second barch of Okies I bought smelled like puke. *



*Bad batch and my dealer is making it up to me.


----------



## nosaudioil (Oct 14, 2010)

If they burn well in my stove they all smell fine to me!


----------



## schmeg (Oct 17, 2010)

Best: Rocky Mountains
Worst: Okies last season's smelled like cat piss.


----------



## NHPltBrnr (Oct 17, 2010)

I second the Vermont's-


----------



## newf lover (Oct 17, 2010)

Best- Turman, has that nice oak vinegar smell. My basement smells fantastic.
Worst- again, sorry BTU, my test bags of Okies last year smelled like puke. I'm going to pick up a couple more to try this year. Many places around me carry them, and it would be convenient if they worked out.


----------



## Fish On (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm happy to say that my Okies don't smell like puke like last year! After stacking 3 tons yesterday...


----------



## briansol (Oct 17, 2010)

best- Vermont Green supreme's (too bad they burned at like 500 btu's)
worst - energex american


----------



## Harman-p68a (Oct 17, 2010)

I have used empires they smell ah alright not horrible,the appling counties I had were ok  the best I have smelled come from the softwoods I had some LG'S there were awesome smelled like a sheet of new plywood,the Currans I just unloaded havent opened a bag yet but my breezeway smells like new lumber so we will see I am anxious to see what the currans burn like....


----------



## save$ (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I am missing something.  What smell or odor?  Outside I can smell wood burning.  That is always good.  I smell fresh wood when I open and dump a bag into the hooper.  that smell is much like when I run the table saw.  When the stoves runs, there is no smell or odor.   Most of my burning experience is limited to Energex (Canadian) and now some Athens.


----------



## DMZX (Oct 18, 2010)

Best - Bear Mt.  Doug Fir/Cedar, very woodsy smell.

Worst - FireMasters.  Smell like dirt.


----------



## NHPltBrnr (Oct 18, 2010)

save$ said:
			
		

> I think I am missing something.  What smell or odor?  Outside I can smell wood burning.  That is always good.  I smell fresh wood when I open and dump a bag into the hooper.  that smell is much like when I run the table saw.  When the stoves runs, there is no smell or odor.   Most of my burning experience is limited to Energex (Canadian) and now some Athens.




I can understand.  I'm only in my second year of pellet burning, last year I burned New England Pellets (Jaffery, NH plant), and missed the usual wood burning aroma.

This year I've been burning Vermont Wood Pellets and the house smells like the old woodstove, loving it.  Don't know why, don't care.

I run a St. Croix Auburn, and I can't wait for winter!


----------



## SXIPro (Oct 18, 2010)

NHPltBrnr said:
			
		

> save$ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we are talking about the smell of the pellets themselves, like when you open a bag. If you have a wood burning aroma *inside* your house, you have a leak somewhere(or maybe have a window open letting the smell back inthe house). I've been burning pellets for 10 years and have tried at least a half dozen brands and have never had a wood burning smell *in* my home, except of course if I had to open the stove door while it was burning.


----------



## NHPltBrnr (Oct 18, 2010)

SXIPro said:
			
		

> NHPltBrnr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think my comment was misconstrued.  I don't have a leak.  It must be the smell from the hopper then.  So far this year I've burned NEWP, Okies, and the Vermonts, and there is a noticeable difference in aroma in the house when the Vermonts are in there.  



-


----------

